# How to Use Konad Stamping Nail Art



## fictionwriter04 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lately I have been asked a lot of questions about Konad so I decided to make a how to video. Hope you enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh WOW!!  Great video and you answered some of the questions I had about stamping.  Thanks so much!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 20, 2011)

Great video!  Very detailed!  I love my Konad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool!!  That helped ALOT!


----------



## SassyBlonde (Aug 16, 2012)

This video is fantastic, well done.  You've put a lot of effort into it.  I'm from the UK and I'm looking for the same stamper as you have in your video.  Would you be able to point out the stampers your have on Konad UK?  You don't have to, only if you have time of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have the first two under the stamper section of that site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## happylabs (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for this video!  I got a really good deal on a box of Shany nail stamps but I couldn't figure out why they would not work.  If I hadn't seen your video I wouldn't have realized the plates had plastic over them!  Yay!  Now i can use them.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## jilleans (Sep 19, 2012)

I really want a stamper and am glad I found this to refer to later!


----------

